# Ruger LC9S Pro takedown pin question



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

The pin that you remove to take apart this pistol; is it locked in place or is it a friction fit? Wondering if it could fall out from wear eventually & need thread lock. Just curious because I'm seriously considering this pistol after handling one at the range. Really like that trigger & it goes in & out of my front pocket easily. I didn't take it apart, just watched videos. It appears to be locked in place, just want to be sure. Thx.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't own one, but still I believe that I can answer your question.

I think that the takedown pin is held in place by a small "hairpin" spring, which grips a groove in the pin. Thus, it won't come out until you want it to.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a link to the Ruger site and "Page" for the LC9s. If it does not come up on the "Extras" tab, click on the extras tab, then click on "LC9s Pro Manual" to download the manual. (it's a pdf file, so be sure you have a program to open pdf files.) Go to page 23 to learn about the take down pin. Don't think there's any 'hairpin' spring. There's a little "trapdoor" over the pin on the Left side of the pro and a smaller opening on the Right side. push the trapdoor down to expose the pin. From the Right side of the pro, pull the slide back about 1/8th inch and use a drift pin or paperclip to push the takedown pin out the left side of the pro. (shown in the owners manual.) The trapdoor keeps the pin from falling out.
There's also an "exploded view" link on the Ruger page to show the gun parts. (schematic).

Ruger® LC9s® Centerfire Pistol Extras


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Good to know that, thanks.


----------



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Locked in place by friction.Tool comes in box to push pin out.Good YT vid, check it out.First 100 rd today, no problems, 7 rds @ 10 yd in 2 in. circle taking my time.Must get use to trigger reset.I had 4 short strokes in the 100 rds.
Rick


----------

